# 4 Common Issues with Solutions - Market Fix, Face Book, WiFi & Screen of Death



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

*As it is understood that it is an Alpha built, but until it gets more refined and more stable we can take care of some issues in the mean time so that we can use our beloved TP on a daily basis.
There are Four most common Issues which are mentioned below with their solutions and or work around.*

*1) Face Book FC/crashes*
You have to get an App from Market called "Fake GPS", but the catch is you have to activate it on every boot. PITA but it works

*2) **Server/WiFi Error when Accessing Market*
You have to boot into webOS and and back to CM7 for getting rid of that error, this is purely a temporary solution but most of the time it works.

*3)* *TouchPad fails to wake up from sleep. (two solutions a & b)*
*a)* Press Power + Home buttons for 25-30 seconds and it will restart.
*b)* More reliable solution is to get an App called "CPU Master" from Market and set the minimum frequency to 384 Mhz and set on boot. It worked for lot of people, but not 100%.

*4) Market Fix - Missing Apps detailed solution* http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?8117-quot-ANDROID-MARKET-quot-FIX-for-missing-Apps.-Very-Very-Easy-steps&p=171899#post171899

These solutions/work around are result of general feedback and experiences of the users and I am not claiming any smartness here. The credit goes to everyone here in this forum who are sharing their experiences. I am just summarizing what I have read and applied successfully on my Touchpad.

Good Luck!!


----------



## mesh (Oct 14, 2011)

Someone should sticky this. Also this should be added to the Master threads first page to prevent all the repeat problem reporting.


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

Add that people should pick up friendcaster pro for Facebook. It has tablet options and works much better than the Facebook app. Friendcaster tab version is only available for honeycomb but pro has tablet tweaks and looks great.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

Forgot to list the WiFi fix info


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

aptraum said:


> Forgot to list the WiFi fix info


# 2 is related to WiFi Error.


----------

